# Skipper's Adventures - Week 12 Snorkeling in the Caribbean



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures
Week 12
Snorkeling in the Caribbean

​*


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey,Skipper,
You look completely confident in your snorkeling abilities... enjoy your underwater adventure(Why am I singing" Under the Sea" in my head right now,lol?)What wonderful weather you have for your latest escapade!


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow! Last adventure I was going to suggest snorkeling but thought "She will think up something good on her own.." Haha too funny.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

A new Jacques-Yves Cousteau is there to take over the ocean!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*From the depths of Outer Space to the Depths of the Sea, our Skipper tackles all with his signature Cool Nonchalance . (By the way, nice of Pedro to lend his snorkeling gear...) :clap:*


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Hopefully you take a camera along and get some pictures of the wonderful underwater creatures.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It seems our favourite explorer is now focused on finding out the lost city of Atlantis and while at it, also checking out all the beautiful life forms under the sea. Way to go, Skipper!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Skipper you are now snorkelling...What an adventure you are having...Watch out for the Sharks... I hope you get to see some beautiful fish.... he he This is cute....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Trimath said:



Hey,Skipper,
You look completely confident in your snorkeling abilities... enjoy your underwater adventure(Why am I singing" Under the Sea" in my head right now,lol?)What wonderful weather you have for your latest escapade!

Click to expand...

 Skipper loves the warm Caribbean waters almost as much as I do, Trish!



BudgieSweet said:



Wow! Last adventure I was going to suggest snorkeling but thought "She will think up something good on her own.." Haha too funny.

Click to expand...

 That is funny, Rose! Feel free to offer suggestions if you have any. 



despoinaki said:



A new Jacques-Yves Cousteau is there to take over the ocean! 

Click to expand...

 And he has plans to make friends with all the sea creatures while he does so, Despina. :laughing:



SPBudgie said:



From the depths of Outer Space to the Depths of the Sea, our Skipper tackles all with his signature Cool Nonchalance . (By the way, nice of Pedro to lend his snorkeling gear...) :clap:

Click to expand...

It was kind of Pedro, wasn't it?  
No need to buy a new mask, snorkel and fins when there are some right in the closet!



SkyBluesMommy said:



Hopefully you take a camera along and get some pictures of the wonderful underwater creatures.

Click to expand...

 Julie, I think Skipper prefers to be the focus of the pictures rather than taking them. 



aluz said:



It seems our favourite explorer is now focused on finding out the lost city of Atlantis and while at it, also checking out all the beautiful life forms under the sea. Way to go, Skipper! 

Click to expand...

 Atlantis and mermaids, what more could an adventurer hope for? 



LynandIndigo said:



Skipper you are now snorkelling...What an adventure you are having...Watch out for the Sharks... I hope you get to see some beautiful fish.... he he This is cute....

Click to expand...

 Skipper: I already saw two sharks and they both went in the other direction when they saw my spear gun!!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Yaaaaay.....I love it....I used to scuba when I lived in Hawaii...

Of course I never had any underwater adventures worth mentioning compared to the great adventurer/explorer Skippy....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



Yaaaaay.....I love it....I used to scuba when I lived in Hawaii...

Of course I never had any underwater adventures worth mentioning compared to the great adventurer/explorer Skippy.... 

Click to expand...

Randy,

I've never been to Hawaii but I've done scuba diving in the Caribbean several times. It's awesome, isn't it?*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Randy,
> 
> I've never been to Hawaii but I've done scuba diving in the Caribbean several times. It's awesome, isn't it?*


Yes...it is awesome. I actually lost my drivers license for awhile and couldn't do my motorpool job, so they had me running the base scuba locker and athletic/recreational gear issue for about a year...needless to say, I was kind of connected in the diving crowd. We had the best military scuba gear for recreational use out of any military base on oahu...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Skipper you amaze me, is there anything you can't do I wonder? A great role model for young and up coming budgies to watch and learn from. I think he should be voted out TB Ambassador for recreation and training activities.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

What a cool life Mr. Skippy lives! He's Pierce Brosnan and Sean Connery rolled into one very beautiful budgie! His adventures will be spoken of for hundreds of years by the budgie community and will become as legendary as .... King Arthur! :thumbsup:

Love it!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I think Skipper is in "over his head" this time


----------

